# The Hague Open 2009



## Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

Date	Dec 12, 2009
City	The Hague, Netherlands
Venue	PGL
Address	Noordpolderkade 173, Den Haag

WCA site The Hague Open 2009

Live results link


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2009)

So who's coming!?


----------



## Erik (Nov 3, 2009)

*raises hand*

but I have to say that the events that are there are a bit disappointing..


----------



## Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

Erik said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> but I have to say that the events that are there are a bit disappointing..



So what is missing? In all it is a one day event , there is little room for more events. But I might fit in depending on the total registered

So what is missing?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2009)

PYRAMINX  hehe I'm joking.

I really want to come. This could form part of a "visit to Holland where I don't JUST cube and do some tourism". Except I would cube for one day. Hmm. Very tempted.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 3, 2009)

Erik said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> but I have to say that the events that are there are a bit disappointing..




FEET solve ?


----------



## Erik (Nov 3, 2009)

Pyraminx yes, and 7x7 would be cool too (I don't care about 6x6) although that's a longer taking event. Pyra is quick and easy. I'd love to do FMC too, it's fun to puzzle around a bit  I'm not interested in clock personally.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

5x5BLD!

No, but seriously, why hasn't anybody said 2x2 yet? If organized correctly it won't take much more than 30 minutes total. I also agree with Erik on FMC, though I know it is a pain to check all the solutions. I don't think Clock is going to be a very popular event there, I think pyraminx or square-1 would be better.


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2009)

*You* organize *your* own competition with *your* own events.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

...

What's wrong with suggestions? I wasn't even giving my own opinion a higher priority. Then I'd be serious about suggesting 5x5BLD. I'm only suggesting events most people will probably prefer over the events which are listed right now.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2009)

Why not organise this the American way? Have 2-7, 3oh, 3bf on the main stage on a fixed schedule and megaminx/pyraminx/clock/square1/magics on a side stage where it can be done all day long in random order?

Also, I will be there in case there was ever any doubt


----------



## Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Why not organise this the American way? Have 2-7, 3oh, 3bf on the main stage on a fixed schedule and megaminx/pyraminx/clock/square1/magics on a side stage where it can be done all day long in random order?
> 
> Also, I will be there in case there was ever any doubt



I like to organize a competition where I also can have some fun time, the last competition where very busy for me. So I scheduled one where I know I have time for my self. 

I like your idea, but this implies also a bigger organizing team/more voluntaries, btw thanks you will help out.. I wish more would do this so I could arrange better competitions


----------



## anders (Nov 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Why not organise this the American way? Have 2-7, 3oh, 3bf on the main stage on a fixed schedule and megaminx/pyraminx/clock/square1/magics on a side stage where it can be done all day long in random order?



How do they manage to keep competitors in the competitiors' area for the rounds on the side stage?

7h1) Competitors (or a group of competitors) who have been called to compete - and only those competitors - must stay in the competitors area until they finished all solves of the round. 

/Anders


----------



## Raffael (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll definetly come if I can afford to.
I really like clock, so I hope it stays in.

I like Arnaud's suggestion:
Add some quick side events like magic and mastermagic.
Anyone can judge those.

Or perhaps you could do sth like this:
There's one extra hour for side events, competitors just have to find someone by themselves who judges them.


----------



## Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

Raffael said:


> I'll definetly come if I can afford to.
> I really like clock, so I hope it stays in.
> 
> I like Arnaud's suggestion:
> ...



As I wrote this implies also a bigger organizing team/more voluntaries...

For once I like to have an easy competition, last competitions I was to busy even to have a break. 
I will need extra score takers and people who can organize an event before I consider these side event. Else I still need to arrange the event do the score taking and look after these side event.


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 6, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## Rama (Nov 6, 2009)

During the break... I want to take a break.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 18, 2009)

who is coming to hague open I am


----------



## TMOY (Nov 18, 2009)

Now I'm certain I will be able to come


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope to see a nice and fresh cubers at The Haque Open .

I had bad experience at Dutch Champs, when I had to solve 4x4x4 ( my last solve ) one judge ( fortunately not my judge , he smell very bad so I lost my control and pressed the timer after my lousy solve ) . I felt like I had to run away.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2009)

Raffael said:


> Add some quick side events like magic and mastermagic.
> Anyone can judge those.



Magic is one of the few events I trust only a few others to judge, because you have to be extremely careful on the start and stop to make sure people follow the proper procedures.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be there.

Event prefs: 2x2x2 or pyraminx but I could go without.

I'm glad we have clock though. (what's the use of having a clock and practicing it a lot if I can't find a competition with it as an event?)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 18, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> I hope to see a nice and fresh cubers at The Haque Open .
> 
> I had bad experience at Dutch Champs, when I had to solve 4x4x4 ( my last solve ) one judge ( fortunately not my judge , he smell very bad so I lost my control and pressed the timer after my lousy solve ) . I felt like I had to run away.



I understand your problem Maria, I have had a similar experience and it is very difficult to concentrate. I hope in future competitions this will not be an issue because it is very distracting.


----------



## Rama (Nov 19, 2009)

There are music instruments there, so I hope someone can drum... except for Arnaud and his last minute lesson.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2009)

Rama said:


> There are music instruments there, so I hope someone can drum... except for Arnaud and his last minute lesson.


I don't think I am allowed to touch drums again. Certainly not in a public place.
But Max can do nice tricks with drum-sticks

I can understand Ton (and Rama) wanting to have a "smooth as a Rama-cube" tournament after Essen and Zwolle. With participating in everything, judging/scrambling for everything, walking Max and socialising I won't have time to organise the side-events.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 19, 2009)

I can only do the standard beat on drums, and I can spin the sticks around my fingers


----------



## Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > There are music instruments there, so I hope someone can drum... except for Arnaud and his last minute lesson.
> ...



That was the basic idea

Cubing is about having fun I will quote the WCA spirit


> _ people from all over the world have fun together in a friendly atmosphere, help each other and behave sportsmanlike_



Some times I feel sorry because I can not give the proper attention to cubers and especially new comers, although I must say Maria covers my lack on socialising for me....

My personal goal for next year that I like to see 1 organizer/volunteer on 20 competitors


----------



## robinkwant (Nov 19, 2009)

too bad i wasn't able to be there last year


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Me will be there too.

Square-1 and pyraminx would be nice.


----------



## Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

Live results link


----------



## Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

Live results until 12:30
Live results link


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats Ron! 13.59 average with i guess 1 big mistake. Hope the best for everyone in the final!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 12, 2009)

Yay! I finished 3rd 

Did you know...
- Square-1 team BLD is hard?
- Mats and me tried twice, first time him calling (1:59) and then me calling (2:00)?
- We considered trying 7x7 team BLD?
- I got 3 E-perms in the finals?
- I got 2 N-perms in OH?
- TWENTE!
- MU Z-perm FTW?
- H-perm FTW?
- E-perm FTW... not?
- 10.19 avg in clock is pretty awesome methinks?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 12, 2009)

did ya know...
I killed my crappy type F (dude, it did a full pop during OH) in the awesomest way possible without needing fire?
If there's a camera aimed on you you can fix a +2 after you stopped timer?
Eric can play tambourine?
The guy at the snackbar thinks I'm german?
Ron thinks 5 minutes on 6x6x6 is way too slow for a best of 3?


----------



## fw (Dec 12, 2009)

http://avalon.gnuzifer.de/~fw/tmp/IMG_9170_2.JPG ;-))


----------



## Kidstardust (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you know: 
I finished 3rd on Clock...
PB at 4x4
PB at 5x5
PB at OH
i suck at 3x3 again
TWENTE
Hakan doesent like the P-Word 
Erik is wearing the most beatiful underwar i ever see... 
It was awesome!!!!!!!!!
Swaffelen!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you know:
* We planned on going out on Friday, but didn't?
* Only 6 people (and 1 dog) slept at my place?
* 2 of those people are French, live in Denmark and provided a roof above my head in Sweden?
* We drove there with 3 cars, 1 of them not being mine?
* Max was there all day, again?
* Asking people to be quiet during blindfolded *3 times* didn't help?
* I used my bar-technique to succeed with a (bad) safety solve?
* I beat Erik on 5x5x5?
* I managed to get on the podium for 6x6x6?
* Karsten stole my Clock-podium?
* I managed to end 4th or 5th quite often?
* I got a SUP 50 competitions certificate?
* Ton+Me+Ron+Erik = 207 competitions?
* With Lars and Clement there it would have been 321 (with Bob, Shelley, Adam and Leyan it would have been > 500)?
* There are already 11 (jan) + 8 (feb) + 5 (rest of 2010) = 24 competitions announced?
* 1982 had 1, 2003 had 2, 2004 had 12, 2005 had 24?
* I was sick and used more napkins for blowing my nose than most restaurants hand out during a day?
* We drove back with 2 cars, 1 of them not being mine?
* My other car was going to Germany for a love fest?
* That might have been the reason for Eriks beautiful underwear?
* This was my final competition for this year?
* Next time I will compete against Erik we will be wearing Santa-suites and I might actually win?
* Next time I will cube in another country will probably be during wintersport, with Erik...and Nora....and Misa (the 7.08 girl)...after driving there in THE red car


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Eric can play tambourine?



FAIL :fp

And anyone can play tambourine! You just need a tiny itsy pitsy bit of feeling for rythm...

Did you know??
* I'm SO looking forward to the last 2 points Arnaud pointed out?
* I decided I'd rather have no avg than a bad avg in 5x5?
* I might as well could've done that for all events since I SUCKED?
* if I didn't forget a trick I learned the day before I could've skipped PLL on the 40 sec 4x4 solve?
* Arnaud did pairs???????????????????????????????????????????????????
* Max sometimes listens to me  (but mostly doesn't if he doesn't see the fun of it..)
* Karsten knows a lot of Dutch? And can play the drums very well 
* PENIS?
* TWENTEEEEEE!!!
* 6 comps to go?
* now there's dinner?


----------



## Hakan (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you know that..

- I had a 15.69 avg with a rediculous SD?
- I also had a 12.30 single?
- I came in 4th in the second round with a 15.73 avg?
- Arnaud is fond of watching people dancing?
- Amaury knows a LOT about computers?
- Arnaud does as well?
- The two talked about computers for three full hours until I proposed getting food?
- It took them another hour to actually go?
- I drove them to the Burger King?
- it was my very first drive on a public road?
- I'm not even legally allowed to drive for two reasons? xD
- Arnaud really didn't care about that, despite the fact that it was his car?
- Karsten knows funny dutch sentences?
- People falsely think I have a drinking problem?
- Arnaud totally agrees with me?
- Erik brought his ukelele with him?
- Erik taught me and Rama some chords on it?
- Rama is an awesome musician?
- Karsten, Rama and I had a jam together?
- Ron didn't like our jams?
- It was the first time I was in the finals of 3x3?
- I was so nervous in the finals that I got an 18.xx avg?
- My only good solve in the finals (13.66) wasn't recorded, because someone else's solve had to be reviewed?
- I really hate cameras from now on?
- I really look forward to another competition?
- I really enjoyed the weekend and I want to thank Arnaud for everything he's done?

Until next time, guys


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 14, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Did you know that..
> 
> - Karsten knows funny dutch sentences?


Ik zwaffel jou.


Hakan said:


> - My only good solve in the finals (13.66) wasn't recorded, because someone else's solve had to be reviewed?


Sorry about that 

TWENTE


----------

